# Which hair color looks best on me?



## kaylin_marie (Dec 18, 2008)

So I found hairmixer.com which is site that uses face recognition to paste your face on celebs and other people's hairstyles. And I'm kinda at a point now where I'm tired of my dull medium brown hair and want to try something new and kinda drastic. I used to change my hair color all the time but I don't really have any good pictures from back then. So anyway, some of these are kinda silly, but I was just trying them on. I tried to pick ones that are close to my hair length. What are yall's opinions on color? And whatcha think, bangs or no bangs??

Blonde Kaylin






















Brunette Kaylin





















Red/Auburn/other Kaylin































And just for fun....SEX KITTEN kaylin, rawr!!!










Ya'll try it and post your pics too if ya want!! But ya gotta give me your opinion first mwahahaha


----------



## -Chelsey- (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like the blonde color on you! My favorite is Reese Witherspoon's hair cut with the bangs. #4


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like the Reese one too.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the 2nd brunette one and the 5th auburn one.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 18, 2008)

hehehehehe miiiiow

I really like the 1st auburn one.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 18, 2008)

My favorites are the 5th other and the 2nd brunette, but I guess the brunette one wouldn't be all that drastic if your hair is already medium brown. I think the Reese bangs would be gorgeous on you.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe I'll just buy several wigs and have a different hair color every day, ha! I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## Anna (Dec 18, 2008)

2nd brunette HANDS DOWN


----------



## Karren (Dec 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like the blonde color on you! My favorite is Reese Witherspoon's hair cut with the bangs. #4


----------



## daer0n (Dec 19, 2008)

I think you would look best as a brunette





i think blonde would make you look way too pale.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the Reese Witherspoon blonde looks amazing on you!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 19, 2008)

6th to the last one.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 20, 2008)

Reese's hair color if you're going for blonde. The 3rd brunette if you're going for brown.

Don't know exactly who that celebrity is but her hair reminds me of Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 20, 2008)

I like #2 and #4 - Reese's bangs. And I definately like you with blond hair!


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 21, 2008)

First auburn. Oh and reese.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like #2 and #4 - Reese's bangs. And I definately like you with blond hair! i agree! blonde looks good on you!


----------



## chandrika (Dec 27, 2008)

I think the ash blonde in the second pic looks great.

Naturally I have similar hair color to yours and I went blonde a few weeks back and wish I had done it when I was younger now!

With regards bangs, I would say that whilst you are young with beautiful skin and a wirnkle free forehead, to make the most of it, a few wisps at the most, but show off your face as it is very pretty.

So my advice is go blonde and no heavy bangs, just maybe a few soft wisps to emphasise your eyes.

Good luck, hope you post a photo when you have had it done.


----------



## jmaui02 (Dec 27, 2008)

I like Reese's and pic number 10 on you.


----------



## nursie (Dec 27, 2008)

i like the very first blonde with no bangs for you


----------



## Roxie (Dec 27, 2008)

I think you look best with the brunnet colours.


----------

